# Pet Peeve: Stereo/Mono guessing game



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

When I rip CDs to diital fies, I like to rip mono tracks as true mono to save on file size. I'm working on ripping the 70CD Maria Callas box and figuring out what is mono and what is stereo is next to impossible. In 1957, Callas made a stereo Figaro, but then went back to mono for a couple of operas. The CDs and booklet aren't helpful, and searches online turn up spotty info too. I wish this was easier.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

bigshot said:


> When I rip CDs to diital fies, I like to rip mono tracks as true mono to save on file size. I'm working on ripping the 70CD Maria Callas box and figuring out what is mono and what is stereo is next to impossible. In 1957, Callas made a stereo Figaro, but then went back to mono for a couple of operas. The CDs and booklet aren't helpful, and searches online turn up spotty info too. I wish this was easier.


Suppose you rip to two channels, then superimpose the channels on your screen?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

With 70 CDs to rip, that would take forever. Basic info like ths should be printed on the packaging.


----------

